# Some New Russian Visitors



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Over the last 2/3 weeks i have added more by luck than judgement a few more pieces to the collection.

first was:

Very comfortable, good timekeeper and the alarm works well.

Then there was thisborrowed the pciture form the seller's site - hope he doesn't object!)

and in the last 24 hours or so I have added (yet to arrive) this beautiful Vostok (hope Michele doesn't mind my borrowing his photo!)

Edited by Jase


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

charles

when i click on your links, they direct me to my email (yahoo)









john


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

Here they are:




























Use the icon with a picture not an envelope to add an image


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

ahhh, thanks deryckb, those are lovely pieces, i really like the last one with the red star (it looks earlier than the others







)

regards, john


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

I agree about the last one, very good looking.


----------



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

If you use 24 hour time, let me know how that B-Uhr style track for 13-24 work. It looks great, but instinct tells me it might not work for me.

I'd like to find out differently, as it's sure a handsome devil.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Bareges said:


> (hope Michele doesn't mind my borrowing his photo!)


I don't think Michele minds so long as you credit him and don't try to use the image to sell another watch. Have you heard what he did to the last guy who tried that?


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> charles
> 
> when i click on your links, they direct me to my email (yahoo)
> 
> ...


Johnbaz, apologies for stupid mistake.......moral 'don't attempt to post when too tired!!'.

Deryckb - Thank you for correcting situation.

According to Michele (an expert in this field) it was



> made in the late '80s by the Chistopol Watch Factory, one of the biggest watch factories in Soviet Union and official supplier of the Red Army since 1942. This watch is a civil version of the "3AKA3 MO CCCP" ("By Order of the Ministry Of Defense of USSR") officially supplied to the army; that dial was in fact more typical of the official military versions. Caliber 2414, hand-wound, date window, anti-shock balance wheel, perfectly working


Looking forward very much to receiving it..have done business with Michele before and he is one of the good guys out there.

I personally think that it is one of the best looking Vostoks that I have seen........I was chasing both this and Michele's "true" military version but in the end decided to go for this civilian variation instead.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Very nice additions indeed!

Especially that Vostok - very rare... even rarer is the two-crowned one with internal rotating bezel...

one day .... one day...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

That Vostok is unusual, congratulations mate


----------

